# do you guys mind if i take my C32 to bimmerfest???



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

well.... don't want to miss out on this event.... and want to have a nice drive w/you guys. a C32 is pretty close to a bimmer.. :eeps: so.... PLEASE?!  

Jerry


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

It's your life man...


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

NO

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

j/k..if all fails..u can ride with me


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Hello??!! BIMMERfest??!!

Just kidding, I don't care. But maybe you should park across the street just in case someone does. :dunno:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Does it float?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Of course it's okay.

But it's also okay to go to Yankee Stadium wearing a Red Sox hat. :dunno: 

:rofl:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Jerry,

There have been a few non-BMWs at Bimmerfest
in the years gone by (much to the chagrin of Sara 
Cutter)...

She would have me answer a clear and concise
"no" to your query.

I won't say a word should you decide to go for it.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Uh, maybe you could rent-a-bimma for the day, 328bimma. Good luck.

:angel:


----------



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

ehh... fine... i'll just ride w/jesse then...


----------



## Mug (Dec 21, 2001)

I've taken my E55 to Bimmerfest the past two years and never had a problem. Just park it over on the Mercedes side of the dealership and you'll be fine.:thumbup:


----------



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

Mug said:


> *I've taken my E55 to Bimmerfest the past two years and never had a problem. Just park it over on the Mercedes side of the dealership and you'll be fine.:thumbup: *


hahaha... dat sounds gooD! maybe some mercedes guys can come to bimmerfest also~

Jerry


----------



## D///Mill (Apr 2, 2002)

*If he can bring that, can I bring .......*

... my Omni?
http://seacgp.clubgp.com/fly-n-box.html


----------



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

WOW.. u'd be the fastest car on this forum fo suRe! :thumbup: 

Jerry


----------

